# What software to make slideshow?



## campbellz (May 23, 2010)

Hi all, I am really newbie to photography. Sorry for my English. I'd like to make a slideshow from my photos. I need your suggestion. I used Windows Movie Maker v 2.1 (XP SP2). I love Film Age, oldest effect on Windows Movie Maker. But I think Windows Movie Maker is still difficult to use. Then I tried others software, I found ProShow Gold. It's good to use, but I didn't find any "old style" effects such as movie maker has. So can anyone suggest me what software should I use to make slideshow that has "old style" effect such as aged film with scracth on slideshow. Software must have that feature and easy to use. Please suggest me. Regards.


----------



## LokiZ (May 24, 2010)

Pinnacle studio DV has that effect I believe.  You might call pinnacle(avid) to see if there $50 version has that effect by default but as I recall I think it does.

Pinnacle Systems: Video Editing Software, Hardware & the video transfer industry leader.


----------



## myfotoguy (May 27, 2010)

Photodex has an "Old Film Projector" effect, but only in a style pack for the Prodcuer version.

Photodex - ProShow StylePack 2

Old Film Projector- An image zooms in, simulating footage seen through an old film projector. The effect features projection flicker, dust & scratches, and warm-toned muted colors (editable using Colorize option).


----------

